# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ραδιόφωνο & CD Player > [CD Player] Discman JVC νεκρό

## γάτος

Καλημέρα συμφορουμίτες.
Έχω ένα discman JVC XL-PM20SL, το οποίο είναι νεκρό 
(το έκλεισα και δεν ενεργοποιήθηκε ποτέ ξανά).
Το service manual είναι το παρακάτω:

http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download...XL-PM20SL.html

Μέχρι τώρα έχω δοκιμάσει:
φυσικά άλλαξα μπαταρίες
το τροφοδότησα από το πακάκι του
 τσέκαρα το Door Switch είναι εντάξει
τσέκαρα το πλήκτρο Play (με συνεχές πάτημα θα ενεργοποιούταν η συσκευή) δουλεύει κανονικά
            και μεταφέρεται μέσω της καλωδιοταινίας (flexy) στη κύρια πλακέτα 
τσέκαρα το πλήκτρο Hold, λειτουργία και καλωδίωση εντάξει
έβγαλα εκτός τη κεφαλή laser μήπως είχε κανένα θέμα, καμμία διαφορά
κοίταξα για τίποτα ψυχρές δεν είχε (αν και πέρασα προληπτικά κάποιες)
τροφοδοσία στα IC, από όσα μπόρεσα να μετρήσω, είναι εντάξει.

Σκέφτομαι να αλλάξω τους δύο resonators (Y1, Y2) και μετά μάλλον στέρεψα από ιδέες!

Αν έχετε καμμιά ιδέα-πρόταση, με χαρά θα την ακούσω.
Είμαι σε νησί, οπότε τυχόν ανταλλακτικά θα αγοραστούν τέλος Μαΐου, οπότε και θα ανέβω
Αθήνα.

Ευχαριστώ και συγνώμη για το μεγάλο spot.

----------


## sv1ayb

Καλη σου μερα συνονοματε ,απ'οτι ειδα απο αυτα που γραφεις,μετρησες τασεις στα IC's,συνεπως δεν τιθεται θεμα βυσματος τροφοδοσιας.Πες αν αναβει η οθονη LCD και αν ναι,τι μηνυμα απεικονιζει , καποιο ενδεικτικο led λειτουργιας αναβει η ολα τελος παντων ειναι σβηστα;.... ο κινητηρας δινει σημεια κινησης η οχι; αυτα Γιαννη για αρχη και βλεπουμε.

----------


## γάτος

Καλημέρα συνονόματε και συνάδελφε (SV9DRH εγώ, αλλά πολύ ανενεργός), η LCD δεν δείχνει απολύτως τίποτα, LED δεν έχει, τη κεφαλή την έχω πάει λίγο προς τη μέση της διαδρομής της μπας και τη δω να γυρνάει στην αρχική θέση της με το Power on, αλλά τίποτα. Καμμία κίνηση ούτε στο μοτέρ περιστροφής, ούτε στο μοτέρ κεφαλής (slider).

----------


## sv1ayb

Γιαννη, μου φαινεται περιεργο ετσι ξαφνικα να εγινε μπλακ αουτ  απο το πουθενα και να βλεπεις τασεις μεσα στην καρτα,αυτο που προτεινω να κανεις αφου βαλεις το τροφοδοτικο του  επανω να μετρησεις την ταση του στις επαφες του βυσματος πανω στην καρτα....ειναι ενταξει η γονατιζει οταν ανοιγεις τη συσκευη;

----------


## γάτος

Μόλις μέτρησα τροφοδοτώντας από το πακάκι του. Έχει μια μικρή πτώση τάσης (0.2V), όταν κρατάω πατημένο το πλήκτρο Play για να ξεκινήσει (υπό κανονικές συνθήκες). Νομίζω ότι είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό. Το LCD δεν δείχνει τίποτα, παρατήρησα μήπως αλλάζει έστω και στιγμιαία η ανάκλαση του (σημάδι ότι κάτι πάει να απεικονίσει) αλλά τίποτα πάλι.
Να πω την αλήθεια το συγκεκριμμένο discman έχει βγάλει πολλές ώρες λειτουργίας σε αυτοκίνητο (σαν πηγή MP3), γι'αυτό και λέω να αλλάξω τα resonators, μήπως από κραδασμούς την πάτησαν. Βέβαια η βλάβη δεν διαπιστώθηκε μετά από λακούβα, αλλά ο παραπάνω πειραματισμός-αλλαγή είναι φθηνός και εύκολος.

Ευχαριστώ πάντως για τις μέχρι τώρα ιδέες σου!
73s

----------


## sv1ayb

τα κρυσταλλακια δεν ειναι τοσο ευκολο να παθουν αλλα τουλαχιστον το Y2 στα 8 ΜΗz αποτελει να κρυσταλλικο φιλτρακι σε συνεργασια με τους 2 πυκνωτες, και δεν φαινεται να επιρρεαζει την μη λειτουργια της συσκευης,πιθανοτερα υπαιτιο ισως το Y1 που ειναι και clock του τσιπ που βρισκεται,αλλα αν υπηρχε ενας απλος παλμογραφος η ενας μετρητης συχνοτητας θα βοηθουσε γενικως την κατασταση ..πολλα ζηταω ε;παντως ειναι λιγο υπουλο το προβλημα και θελει υπομονη Γιαννη,καλη επιτυχια ευχομαι.

----------


## γάτος

Θα μου επιτρέψεις να διαφωνήσω (πάντα φιλικά); και τα δύο resonators αποτελούν clock για τα αντίστοιχα ολοκληρωμένα. Ειδικά δε το Υ2 δίνει παλμό στο ολοκληρωμένο (μικροελεγκτής) που θα "ανιχνεύσει" το παρατεταμένο πάτημα του πλήκτρου Play για το power on. Εννοείται ότι θα πάρω και τα δύο για αλλαγή και βλέπουμε. 
Συχνόμετρο θα έχω τέλος του μήνα, παλμογράφο (ένα πολύ παλιό που μου είχαν δώσει), πρέπει να δω αν δουλεύει, αν μετράει σωστά και θα έρθει κι αυτός να πάρει θέση στο μικροσκοπικό εργαστήριο μου! 

Μέχρι τότε σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι για την βοήθεια σου.

----------


## sv1ayb

Οντως Γιαννη κατεβασα το datasheet του S3C821A που φοραει τον Y2 και ειναι XTin ΧΤουτ sub clock, οκ αλλαξε τους και θα δειξει...στο HAMFEST ...θα κατεβεις; 73!

----------


## γάτος

Θα το ήθελα πολύ αλλά....
Κάποτε όταν ήμουν Αθήνα πήγαινα όπου ήταν όλες τις μέρες  (Ασπρόπυργο, Γκάζι, Πειραιώς, Περιστέρι). Τώρα από το νησί και τη συγκεκριμμένη περίοδο απο δύσκολο ως ακατόρθωτο.
Θα ποστάρω τις προσπάθειες επισκευής.
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## γάτος

Τελικά δεν μπόρεσα να βρω ceramic resonators (ουτε 8, ούτε 16,9344MHz). Στο ebay έχει μόνο 8MHz.
 Οπότε θα ψάξω να βρω κρυστάλλους σε αυτές τις συχνότητες και θα προσθέσω εξωτερικά τους load capacitors.
Θα ενημερώσω...

----------


## γάτος

Άλλαξα τον resonator των 8MHz, αλλά δεν υπήρξε διαφορά. Τελικά θα παραγείλω απο ebay κρύσταλλο των 16.9344MHz και θα ενημερώσω πάλι.

----------


## γάτος

Βρήκα κρύσταλλο 16.9344MHz, έβαλα Load capacitors αλλά η συσκευή παραμένει νεκρή.
Και τελικά η "λύση" ήρθε ανέλπιστα στα Jumbo. Με €10 αγοράσα ένα φορητό CD/MP3 με ίδιες δυνατότητες/εξόδους με το νεκρό JVC. Τόσο ίδιες που το άνοιξα για να διαπιστώσω ότι τα ολοκληρωμένα είναι ίδια με αυτά που φορούσε το JVC (περίπου 14 χρόνια πριν).
Υπάρχουν κάποιες μικρές διαφορές σε κάτι μνήμες ή σε package ενός IC (αντί through hole σε SMD), αλλά κατά τα άλλα το ίδιο.
Ο κινέζος είναι πολύ μπροστά!
Τώρα αν κάποια στιγμή μου τη δώσει μπορεί να τα βάλω διπλά-διπλά να αντιπαραβάλω μετρήσεις μπας και φτιάξω και το JVC (θα είμαι λίγο μαζοχιστής  :Smile:   ),
Ευχαριστώ όσους ασχολήθηκαν με το θέμα μου.

----------

